# NEW from ParaGrafix - Jupiter 2 Figures



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, I know I've been doing this a lot recently, but this should finally be the last new product announcement ... for a few weeks at any rate :wink: 

The new product is a set of figures for the Moebius Jupiter 2. With dynamic poses, these figures will really bring the J2 alive.

I am shipping the masters off to Jimi tomorrow and they should be available on / about November 15. For more info, *click here*.









(Yes, I know some of their arms are missing - that's because they've been taken off so Jimi can cast them separately.)


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

:woohoo:Outstanding Paul. Mate you are a deadset champion:thumbsup: and they'll be out when my budgets back on track too 

Cheers,

Alec


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul,
Looks fantastic! As I've grown to expect from you...


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> OK, I know I've been doing this a lot recently, but this should finally be the last new product announcement ... for a few weeks at any rate :wink:
> 
> The new product is a set of figures for the Moebius Jupiter 2. With dynamic poses, these figures will really bring the J2 alive.
> 
> ...


These look great! I'm ordering these for sure!
Mike


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm in!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

That's it...NOW I can start on mine!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It was an honor to be the very first in line for this; I'm usually a day late and a dollar short!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Paul, great looking work! 

:wave:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview said:


> It was an honor to be the very first in line for this; I'm usually a day late and a dollar short!


The keyboard was still warm from my typing in the announcement and along came your preorder


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm just a dollar short. Man they're nice but just can't swing that bottom line! No crew for my J2.


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Excellent Paul... I'm glad to see the figures are based on 3rd season , I always think these costumes were the best of the 3 fashion styles, more colourful, and Judy and Penny looked their BEST in these outfits !!!. AND as a bonus You've made Penny with her long hair which she only maintained for a very few episodes until she chopped it in favour of the "bob-cut".
Excellent work guys, I'll be saving my dollars in anticipation !!
Keep up the good work !

Wayne


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

kimba32003 said:


> Excellent Paul... I'm glad to see the figures are based on 3rd season , I always think these costumes were the best of the 3 fashion styles, more colourful, and Judy and Penny looked their BEST in these outfits !!!. AND as a bonus You've made Penny with her long hair which she only maintained for a very few episodes until she chopped it in favour of the "bob-cut".
> Excellent work guys, I'll be saving my dollars in anticipation !!
> Keep up the good work !
> 
> Wayne


FYI that has nothing to with anything....that was a wig Angela was wearing with her long hair tucked up under the short wig!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I can see a behind the scenes mod being done - resculpt the hair to make it look like a wig hair net, with a sculpted wig sitting on one of the consoles.

No. Bad idea. Never mind. 

P.S. Thanks for interesting behind the scenes info.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> ....that was a wig Angela was wearing with her long hair tucked up under the short wig!


And the wig hair color didn't even come close to matching Angela's own hair! You can see that even on the horrible quality DVDs.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

B-9 said:


> ...the horrible quality DVDs.


Someday, perhaps, we'll get DVDs remastered straight from the original 35mm film stock. Better yet, BluRays remastered straight from the original 35mm film stock!


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes, Blu Rays to bring out the much more natural colors of the carrot from the Great Vegetable Rebellion.



Tib


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Tiberious said:


> Yes, Blu Rays to bring out the much more natural colors of the carrot from the Great Vegetable Rebellion.
> 
> 
> 
> Tib


That was possibly the worst episode of television ever on TV, at least that I have seen in my life. I was about 13 back when it aired and of all the LIS episodes I watched that is the one that sticks in my mind. I often compare it to those Fruit of the Loom ads with the fruit characters. LIS started off kind of good but by the 3rd season was really deteriorating very rapidly. However I do have all the Moebius spaceships and would actually like to pick up used DVDs and at least watch season 1 again.

Bob K.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> That was possibly the worst episode of television ever on TV, at least that I have seen in my life. I was about 13 back when it aired and of all the LIS episodes I watched that is the one that sticks in my mind. I often compare it to those Fruit of the Loom ads with the fruit characters. LIS started off kind of good but by the 3rd season was really deteriorating very rapidly. However I do have all the Moebius spaceships and would actually like to pick up used DVDs and at least watch season 1 again.
> 
> Bob K.


No, I know I have seen far worse. You should watch it with Mark Goddard, he would not stop laughing through the whole thing. That has made it much more enjoyable for me to watch now. He was really "touched" by the fact that not only was the Robot having a birthday, but they had decoratons for the party!!! I will take bad "Lost in Space" over much of what passes for sci-fi on TV today!!!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> ... I will take bad "Lost in Space" over much of what passes for sci-fi on TV today!!!


I agree. At least The Great Vegetable Rebellion was entertaining and laughable if nothing else. You'll never see anything like that again on TV (thankfully?). I hear Paulbo is having a carrot and green lady sculpted for the next round of J-2 figures. We can only hope it's not only a rumor...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Or a Viking god on the back of a winged horse.
YO-HOE, YO-HOOEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd go for an army of 1/35 Remco Robots!!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

B-9 said:


> ...I hear Paulbo is having a carrot and green lady sculpted for the next round of J-2 figures...


You weren't supposed to tell anyone! 

(And just in case someone thinks I'm being serious, there is no way in ... well, there's no way I'm doing the animated carrot guy.)


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> You weren't supposed to tell anyone!


The cat is out of the bag, sorry. No deutronium for me.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Boy did I open a can of worms, sorry for hijacking the thread! But it is fun to remember the suck 

Tib


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well if no Carrot Man in the future I do like the idea the Green Lady. And how about a figure of The Keeper? Or the Space Pirate? Or a 1/35 scale Robby/Robotoid?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> You weren't supposed to tell anyone!
> 
> (And just in case someone thinks I'm being serious, there is no way in ... well, there's no way I'm doing the animated carrot guy.)


When are you expecting to ship the figures? 
I can hardly wait!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hopefully next week. The caster has been totally snowed under.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I will be ordering some of these as well, great product ideas coming from all you aftermarket guys !!! what a great time to be a modeler. So much great stuff coming out it is hard to keep up !


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Hopefully next week. The caster has been totally snowed under.


Great! Thanks!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

bert model maker said:


> I will be ordering some of these as well, great product ideas coming from all you aftermarket guys !!! what a great time to be a modeler. So much great stuff coming out it is hard to keep up !


You got that right, Bert!:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Standing by to order!


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Hopefully next week. The caster has been totally snowed under.


I got the Big Boy snow shovel out over last weekend, and sent Paul every set he ordered, even a second run! Hope you guys like them, they should be a good addition to your build.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

*I'm* the one totally snowed under right now - between Moon Buses and Robbies I haven't been able to finalize the instructions and package this set. That's today's project so I'll be shipping on Monday.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks, gentlemen! Your craftsmanship, and the castings, are well worth waiting for!
(incidentally, "Mr. Caster", your work makes a mockery of your self-depreciatingly funny screen name!)


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

And ... the drama continues! I fudged up the instructions and didn't realize it 'til I had almost the entire run packaged. It was a license-affecting problem so I had to trash the original instructions, rewrite them and have them reprinted. I'm picking them up first thing in the morning and will be shipping out all orders on Wednesday (i.e. tomorrow).

This has been the project from hell, but it is finally coming to fruition.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> And ... the drama continues! I fudged up the instructions and didn't realize it 'til I had almost the entire run packaged. It was a license-affecting problem so I had to trash the original instructions, rewrite them and have them reprinted. I'm picking them up first thing in the morning and will be shipping out all orders on Wednesday (i.e. tomorrow).
> 
> This has been the project from hell, but it is finally coming to fruition.


So, should we pay for them now? I never received a follow up e mail that payment is due, and I'd like to pay ASAP.
Thanks!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

liskorea317 said:


> So, should we pay for them now? I never received a follow up e mail that payment is due, and I'd like to pay ASAP.
> Thanks!


PayPal invoices are going out today. I'm just waiting until all the sets are packaged and ready to go so I don't have any (further) delays. (I won't take money until a new item is ready to just get put in a box and shipped.)


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> PayPal invoices are going out today. I'm just waiting until all the sets are packaged and ready to go so I don't have any (further) delays. (I won't take money until a new item is ready to just get put in a box and shipped.)


Thats great! Standing by! Thanks!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

PayPal invoices have been sent and the wholesale (and first three paid retail sets) have shipped!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

And I get to paint some Robinsons over the holidays! Thanks again, Paul!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They should be to you in just a few days, Peter - I endured the line at the PO just for you. (Actually, I endured it for a couple of foreign orders that were going out so I could get the certificates of mailing ... but your package did get handed directly to a postal employee rather than just dropped at the counter with a quick "I'm all set" as I laughed at the poor slobs waiting in line.)

I've been shocked at how many have been ordered since I changed the status from "preorder" to "go ahead and place an order". I'm running low, but Jimi's already got another batch in the pipeline.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ordered!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

OK, these guys are going quick. I've got a second run on order with Jimi, but I expect to run out in the next few days.

P.S. John - your order went out this morning!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks, Paul! The website did screwy little dance with Paypal while I was just trying to order with my CC that made me wonder if it went thru. I guess PP doesn't like being bypassed. :lol:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It could be the work of "hacktivists" and new security procedures; when I did my PayPal payment, I experienced the same "screwy little dance". But at least we know Paul got his payment!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

What was the "screwy little dance"?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Paul, thanks, once again, for really nice products. It's nice to know folks are in our corner with these types of products. 
:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> What was the "screwy little dance"?


I filled out the shipping & credit card info, intending to NOT use PayPal, but PayPal seemed to take over at some point all by itself and take the payment thru them, even though I never actually intentionally logged on to PayPal!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I kept getting a warning box at the top of the screen warning about "secure" and "unsecure information", even though the window at the top said "https:".


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

John P said:


> I filled out the shipping & credit card info, intending to NOT use PayPal, but PayPal seemed to take over at some point all by itself and take the payment thru them, even though I never actually intentionally logged on to PayPal!


That IS screwy. Although it's a PayPal shopping cart, it's supposed to be able to take credit cards if one so desires. Hmmm.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Seaview said:


> I kept getting a warning box at the top of the screen warning about "secure" and "unsecure information", even though the window at the top said "https:".


That happens when there's an item on the screen (usually a picture) that's stored on an unsecure server. I've got my images hosted securely, so it much have been something like the PayPal logo.

If you're ever in doubt on something like that (especially on a page that's taking sensitive info) the best bet is click the "No, I don't want to see anything that's not secure" (or, in the case of the latest Internet Explorer, which they swapped, you'd click "Yes, I want to limit what I see to just the secure stuff" button).


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Paul, thanks, once again, for really nice products. It's nice to know folks are in our corner with these types of products.
> :wave:


My pleasure! Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paulbo said:


> That IS screwy. Although it's a PayPal shopping cart, it's supposed to be able to take credit cards if one so desires. Hmmm.


No matter, really, as long as the order went thru okay.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Thanks, gentlemen! Your craftsmanship, and the castings, are well worth waiting for!
> (incidentally, "Mr. Caster", your work makes a mockery of your self-depreciatingly funny screen name!)


Hey, I just calls'em as I sees'em... :freak:

:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> My pleasure! Thanks!


Received my figure set and they are quite nice! I'm looking forward to painting them and getting them into the J-2!
Great stuff!
Mike


----------

